# Myler bits - too sharp for conventional dressage?



## little_flea (17 September 2008)

As the owner of a (new) horse, like everyone else, I want to do everything as right as possible for my horse - including bitting. In light of their huge popularity, glowing reviews and suggested comfort and kindness to the horse, I have purchased a Myler bit for my horse.

Now, there is a great website called sustainabledressage.com - and I agree with a huge amount of the authors opinions. However, she suggests about Myler bits that

"this kind of bit is simply just too thin/sharp for riding conventional dressage with contact. Western Pleasure might be a whole different ballgame."

There is no arguing that the Myler bits are pretty thin. But do you think they are "too thin for conventional dressage with contact"?

Myler bits seem to largely get rave reviews, but I can't help wondering whether this is perhaps a bit (excuse the pun) of a fad or trend (remember back in the day when EVERYONE rode in a 3-ring gag)?

What do you think? Are we doing our horses a disservice here? Obviously there is no right or wrong, and what works for one horse may not work for another - and of course a bit is only as sharp as the hands holding the reins etc - but I would be really interested in hearing your opinions on this.


----------



## lannerch (17 September 2008)

I think it depends on the size of the horses mouth and the size of the tongue, no one bit suites all horses.

My horse does go very well in a myler, and actually takes the contact in it more than a conventional french link. How is the bit sharp? it is shaped to match the horses mouth.

the proof of the pudding is in the eating, but again all horses are different


----------



## little_flea (17 September 2008)

I guess I am wondering if the shape/design of the bit makes up for the fact that it really is a rather thin bit - a lot thinner than a "regular" snaffle, for example.


----------



## scotsmare (17 September 2008)

It's pretty much nonsense what they've said - there are only two or three myler bits that are dressage legal and they're pretty mild.


----------



## CBAnglo (17 September 2008)

I think any bit is as harsh as the rider's hand.  I ride one of mine in a myler and he goes very well in it.  My other one (ex-sj) hates it and is in a thin jointed snaffle (ridden by previous owner in 3 ring gag on bottom ring).  

The independent side action of the myler makes it milder, as when you are asking for bend and flexion the bit only works on that side of the mouth and there are no edges that work on the tongue.  Even in a french link there are still 2 edges inside the mouth.

I really like mylers, especially for youngsters, but they dont suit every horse and in fact my ex-sj hated his intensely.  You can trial them (I think it is about £10 for a week) so you dont end up spending £60 on a bit that you dont use, although I seem to have a huge collection of bits even though both of mine use the same bit for everything!


----------



## ElvisandTilly (17 September 2008)

When I got my new horse he was in a french link. He wouldn't accept contact and was throwing his head up and sticking his tongue out to avoid the bit. I changed him to the myler comfort snaffle with low port (not dressage legal I know but will swop to comfort snaffle dressage legal when needed) and he accepts the contact and he works fantastically in it whether in the school or out hacking. Like posts above though not all bits suit all horses.


----------



## happy_talk (17 September 2008)

Strangely enough I was re-reading that yesterday. I use a myler comfort snaffle because of the huge tongue in my mare's mouth, but contact can be hit and miss. So i may try a slightly fatter, but shaped bit.

Re: too sharp- that comment comes regarding the thickness/diameter of the myler bits. Shaped to the mouth yes, but quite narrow, therefore greater pressure due to less surface contact area- in contrast to a hollow mouth (other extreme). I don't know if that's is right (and will depend on the horse), but another consideration for bitting!


----------



## Angua2 (17 September 2008)

Horses for courses at the end of the day

As has already been said there are only a few that are dressage legal.  I think you need to be sure what your horse is happiest in &amp; what his mouth is like...is it small with a large tongue or the opposite, is his lower jaw smaller than anticipated for example

For example Sidney my eldest TB has a wardrobe of different bits that I have tried on him over the years and the one he is most happiest in is a french link eggbutt snaffle.  The dressage legal myler that I got him he hated with a passion!  a friend has now got that


----------



## loopylucifer (17 September 2008)

fatter bits squash the horses tounge where as a thinner bit does not. It locic really weather it be harsher or not is another matter but mine goes best in her myler or hackamore and my other in a bradoon snaffle. but all horses are different. ifyou want to know how a bit feels to the horse hold ur arm vertically parallel to body and get some one to place bit round ur arm and pull it as if riding and see hoe comfertable it is?!!!!


----------

